# Maintenance



## andyp64 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi All,

Any tips on maintaining an achieved weight loss?  I am conscious of my portion size creeping up already!


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 21, 2022)

Keep testing blood glucose and weigh yourself every day. 
Dig out the kitchen scales and weigh your portions, then use the same spoon to put your food on the plate, don't be tempted by the left overs.
It can become a slippery slope if you are not careful.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 21, 2022)

What I do:

- Weigh often.

- Track calories.

- Eat lots of fibre - it's filling. Eg: snack on carrots.

- Exercise - it really helps with maintaining weight loss. Say 90min+ moderate exercise per day.

- Get out of the habit of needing "treats".

Oh, also: Sleep! When I haven't had enough sleep and I'm working I get the urge to eat to build flagging energy. It's actually the biggest issue I deal with for weight maintenance - I'm a bad sleeper.


----------



## andyp64 (Feb 22, 2022)

Thanks all for the great advice!  The spreadsheet idea is great and I never would have thought about the sleep issue.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 22, 2022)

andyp64 said:


> Thanks all for the great advice!  The spreadsheet idea is great and I never would have thought about the sleep issue.



Recently read book on sleep, wouldnt believe how important it is for mental & physical health, sleeping poor is apparently one of many causes of overeating the author explained.

Interested in book it's called Why we Sleep by Matthew Walker.


----------



## Charlie Moore (Feb 23, 2022)

keep some simple rules
- weigh yourself once a week
- count your portions
- avoid high carb processed foods, 
- have cheat meals one or twice in a week, moderation is the key
- have 3-4 small meals in a day
- avoid binge eating or snacking in between
- drink lukewarm water-2-3 glasses, detox water
- sufficient sleep
- 30-45 mins of moderate to high intensity workout ( if you're not a beginner) or simply walk for 45mins daily


----------



## Kreator (Feb 24, 2022)

Charlie Moore said:


> keep some simple rules
> - weigh yourself once a week
> - count your portions
> - avoid high carb processed foods,
> ...


I'd second this - all of these things add up to build a habit - once you have this habit, you shouldn't need to think about it too much, it will all become your 'new normal'!


----------

